# Led Estroboscopico Moto



## tanito1606

El circuito es un destellador.. y hace 2 destellos por led en cada rama conectada en paralelo .
Quisiera saber como hago para tener 3 o 4 destellos.. porque con 2 destellos es muy poco para mi moto.

Saludos..!


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Aquí tienes otra opción.
VR1 controla el parpadeo de los LEDs y VR2 controla el cambio de LEDs.
El archivo (.rar) tiene el circuito en el simulador Livewire.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## tanito1606

ya lo probe en el livewire.. esta bueno!.. pero lo que pasa es que ya compre los componentes..! me dijeron que para que haga mas destellos tenia que conectar una pata del 4017 junto con un diodo al led.. pero no lo entiendo :S..!

Saludos..


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Prueba esta conexión del 4017.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## tanito1606

ahita como queria.. gracias! ..!
una pregunta mas! no sabes como hacer para que despues de los 3 destellos que hace en una rama demore unas fracciones de segundo para recien prender la proxima rama?..!

Saludos,Gracias!.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Con esa configuración del 4017 no hay manera de hacer lo que deseas (al menos yo no la encuentro).
Aquí te dejo otra opción, se parece a lo que quieres (el circuito en Livewire en el archivo .rar).
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## tanito1606

gracias de nuevo!.. siempre me das soluciones ..!


----------



## LosVerdesBrasil

Hola a todos. En primer lugar, quiero presentarme en el foro. Soy un aficionado al tema de la electrónica y muy parco en conocimientos. Por ello intento aprender de vuestros circuitos para hacer cositas poco a poco, sobre todo, para el tema de iluminación en el automóvil.

Me gustaría preparar un circuito para el coche, de forma tal que, activando un switch  se enciendan los cuatro intermitentes dos veces y suene un zumbador otras dos veces. He visto muchos circuitos con el 555 y con 4017, pero las salidas son a leds y yo necesito conectar la salida a 4 lámparas de 5w cada una (quiero hacerlo al circuito del warning del coche). ¿Podéis ayudarme?

Gracias anticipadas por todo lo que estoy aprendiendo de vosotros.


----------



## lordsoft

amigos yo quiero lograr que unos leds parpadeen 3 o 4 veces y luego se haga el cambio al segundo canal, donde se den 3 0 4 destellos y vuelva al primer canal y asi sucesivamente.. como lo puedo lograr utilizando un flip-flop a transistores como el que sale en el avatar de elaficionado


----------



## lordsoft

LosVerdesBrasil: en la salida para leds de esos circuitos con 555 y 4017 puedes instalar reles miniatura de unos 3v y al contacto conectas las lamparas de 5w


----------



## elaficionado

Hola LosVerdesBrasil.

Puedes usar transistores para excitar los focos o bombillas. (Darlington porque la corriente los terminales de salida del 4017 es de 6mA aprox., el relay también es una opción, pero debido a que va a estar expuesto a una gran actidad, tal vez, no sea lo más conveniente (pero puedes probarlo).

Aquí te dejo un dibujo para que te des una idea.


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola lordsoft.
Yo encontré este dibujo en la red (no recuerdo donde), no sé si funciona.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## LosVerdesBrasil

lordsoft dijo:
			
		

> LosVerdesBrasil: en la salida para leds de esos circuitos con 555 y 4017 puedes instalar reles miniatura de unos 3v y al contacto conectas las lamparas de 5w



Probaré primero con el relé (al fin y al cabo, funcionará dos veces tan sólo, luego no creo que se estropee tan pronto), y en caso de que sea así, esto es, que se estropee, lo haré con los Darlinton.

Otra duda: ¿cómo hago para que tan sólo funcionen dos veces?


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Si vas a usar minirelay, puedes usar un 555.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## andres77

Hola: soy nuevo como veran.......muy bueno el foro!
me gustaria poder modificar este circuito para poder conectarle 3 led cuya especificaciones son:
 Especificaciones Tecnicas  
 Alimentacion recomendada: 3,55V @ 700mA 
 Tension min de alimentacion: 2,79V 
 Tension max de alimentacion: 3,99V 
( ya sea en serie o paralelo)
desde ya les agradezco por su ayuda.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Asumiendo 
Vled=3.55V
Iled=700mA
Vcc=12V
Rled = (Vcc - (3xVled) / Iled
Rles = (12 -(3x3.55)) / 0.7 = 2 ohm  / 2W
Coloca un diodo en serie con cada resistencia de 1K a la salida del 4017.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## LosVerdesBrasil

Muchas gracias por las ideas; los he probado con LiveWare y el que más me gusta es el de Andres77. He probado también el circuito de elaficionado y, aunque funciona con lámparas de filamento, parece que dan poca luz. ¿Sabéis cómo puedo conseguir que sólo flasheen dos veces y que ya no vuelvan a funcionar hasta que vuelvas a conectar el switch?


----------



## ls2k

elaficionado el flip-flop a transistores si funciona mi pregunta es como puedo hacer que cada rama del multivibrador me de 3 o 4 flasheos y no solo uno... algo asi como las luces de los policias..


----------



## andres77

el aficionado : gracias por tu ayuda!
tengo unas preguntas para hacerte antes de empezar a cosntruir mi estrobo.
- al usar led de 3 watts  y 700 ma. que tipo de resistencia tengo que usar ?
- Metal Film 3 Watts 5% son las necesarias? 
- cuales tendria que cambiar segun el plano que adjunte en el mensaje anterior?
- que tipo de diodos necesito? hay algun modelo en especial?
desde ya muchas gracias.

PD: ya arme el circuito con led comunes y funciona barbaro. (es el primero que armo). 
saludos
andres


----------



## ls2k

elaficionado el flip-flop a transistores si funciona mi pregunta es como puedo hacer que cada rama del multivibrador me de 3 o 4 flasheos y no solo uno... algo asi como las luces de los policias..


----------



## elaficionado

Hola andres77.
Los diodos en las salidas del 4017 son para aislar dichas salidas, cuando una salida está en 1 (Vcc), las otras están en 0 (cero voltios), por ejemplo en el circuito que pones no hay diodos, y solo hay dos resistencias de 1K. Esta resistencia es para polarizar la base del transistor , cuando una salida está en 1, la corriente de base idealmente será Ib=(12-Vbe) / 1K, pero como no hay un diodo que aisle la resistencia de la otra salida, la corriente de base es Ib= (12/2 - Vbe) / 1K , porque se forma un dividor de voltaje con la dos resistencia de 1K.
Puedes poner cualquier diodo, por ej., 1N400X (X=1,2,3,4,5,6,7).
Acerca de la potencia o tipo de resistencia 2 ó más vatios (watts), 5% está bien.

Chao. 
elaficionado.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola ls2k.
El circuito con transistores se enciende y apaga solo una vez, no forma hacerlo parpadear más de una vez con este circuito.
Creo que lo que deseas ya se trató al inicio de este tema, te sugiero que lo leas nuevamente desde el inicio.
Suerte. 
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## andres77

elaficionado: gracias por tu pronta respuesta , ahora me quedo mas claro el panorama , una ultima pregunta.
¿La resistencia que está arriba de los led, según el diagrama que adjunté, también tendría que ser de 2 o mas vatios?
Saludos , Andres


----------



## ls2k

busque un poco y di con una forma...

un flip flop a transistores, en cada salida un destellador de leds como los que postie en este tema: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about29502.html       configurados en una frecuencia de unos 4-6hz eso si habria que emplear transistores de mediana o alta potencia para compensar el consumo de los flasheadores en cada rama del multivibrador.. funciona? si.. en teoria en cuanto llege a mi casa lo probare... ojala funcione


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Las resistencia de 1K pueden ser de 1/4 W ó 1/2 W, la que está en serie con los LEDs de 2W ó más.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## ls2k

funciona! almenos con transistores comunes pero alumbra poco lo probare con tip31 o algo parecido ahi vere que le pongo..


----------



## elaficionado

Hola. 
Prueba un configuración darlington, en otras palabras, usa dos transistores, ya que el 4017 solo da un corriente de 6mA o algo así.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## andres77

Hola: una pregunta....
hay algun integrado que funcione con el contador 4017 pero en ves de llegar a 10 llegue a un poco mas.....12 o 15 lo que sea?
gracias


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
No conozco, pero conozco un par de CI que juntos cuentan desde 0 - 15 (16 salidas).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## andres77

alaficionado: muy interesante lo voy a probar.......

Hola: acá les dejo la solución que me envió elaficionado , lo simulé en livewire y anda perfecto , si le interesa a alguien acá esta.
Nuevamente muchas gracias , saludos Andres


----------



## fenixhim

hola antes de nada felicitar a toda la gente del foro porque la verdad estoy aprendiendo bastante de sus respuestas y preguntas por supuesto. bueno les comento mi duda la cosa es que con un 555 he hecho un simulador de alarma para mi coche y funciona perfectamente con una pila de 9v pero cuando lo conecto a la bateria del coche se me fundio el 555 y el diodo por supuesto, lo del diodo creo que se soluciona poniendo en la patilla 3 una resistencia de 680 ohm, pero como se resuelve el problema para que no se chamusque el ic 555


gracias adelantadas por sus respuestas.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
El 555 funciona con 15V, si se quemó puede ser que algo no esté bien conectado.
Dices que funciona con 9V, entonces puede usar un regulador de voltaje de 8V (LM7808). 
¿Por qué 8V y no 9V?
La razón es para que funcioné cuando la batería está a 11V.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## fenixhim

Ok muchas gracias, tengo que comprar el regulador 7808.

Otra pregunta, también lo podría hacer con un circuito cómo el que tienes en tu imagen con dos transistores unas resistencias y dos condensadores?, y si es así por favor indícame el valor de cada componente gracias (y perdonadme por ser tan pejiguera con el mismo tema), es que también estoy haciendo un aparato para repeler mosquitos y usa un circuito parecido (por no decir igual) pero no me parpadea el led.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Mira la respuesta #12 de este tema o entra aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/173241/

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## ls2k

elaficionado.... la imagen que posteaste en la mensaje 2.. si no me equivoco el 4017 lo dividiste en dos flip flop jk.. lo que significaria que los puedo reemplazar por uno de transistores u otro jk cualquiera cierto? 

adjunto para que no te devuelvas


----------



## andres77

Hola: aca les dejo unas fotos de mi proyecto terminado. es un estrobo blanco con punteras verdes siempre encendidas.
si puedo agregare un video.
gracias por ayudarme 
saludos
andres


----------



## elaficionado

Hola ls2k.
No entiendo tu pregunta. ¿Qué es lo que deseas qué haga el circuito?
Si tienes el Livewire, en la respuesta #2 está el archivo del circuito, si es así, podrás hacer los cambios que te parezcan apropiados.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## ls2k

jejej lo que intento hacer esque en cada rama de led se me den o  flasheos rapidos.. y que luego haga lo mismo en la otra rama asi sucesivamente


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Lo que quieres es que cada LED indivualmente parpadee, uno tras otro.


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## ls2k

no cada grupo de led parapadee 4 veces y luego el otro 4 veces y asi


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
En el circuito VR1 sirve para poner el número de parpadeos, VR2 determina cuanto tiempo está actigo cada grupo de LEDs.
Por ejemplo, pones RV2 de manera que cada grupo de LEDs esté activo 1 seg, con VR1 haces que los LEDs parpadeen 4 veces por seg.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## ls2k

ahhh tiens lgun link de donde pueda bajar el livewire? lo otro el 4027 lo dividiste en dos flip-flop JK.. si es asi ¿puedo reemplazarlos por otro flip flop jk?


----------



## biker2k3

para bajar el livewire agarra y pone en google "livewire taringa" para el tema de los leds te recomiendo comprar un picaxe y ahi configuras la secuencia que quieras en 2 minutos y lo tenes armado con muy pocos componentes y bien a gusto. Si no conceguis picaxe con cualquier otro pic pero ya tendrias que hacerte un programador y es mas quilombo.

Ah yo queria hacer una sirena tipo las de policia (de Argentina) pero tienen una secuencia rara que no puedo sacar, osea prende 2 veces rapoido la izquierda, 2 veces rapido la drecha, despues hace un quilombo que no entiendo y vuelve a repetir.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Imagino que puedes usar otro flip-flop , en configuración de dividor por dos.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## latino18hvm

Eel aficionado tiene razon 
un flip-flop te ayudaria


----------



## andres77

Hola:  tengo un problema con mi estrobo el cual funciono bien por un tiempo pero se quemo.
ahora realice otro con al cual le modifique unas cosas y el tema es que cuando lo encendi, parpadeo bien un rato y despues me quedaron encendidas las led en todo momento.
seguramente habra algo del diseño que esta mal pero no se que puede ser. mis conocimientos son muy basicos.
los led como veran en el plano son de piraña de 3.2 voltios y 20 ma.
si me pueden dar una mano se los agradezco.
saludos
andres


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Cambia las resistencia de 820 ohm, por 5K ó 10K.
Verifica el estado de los transistores o del 4017.

Chao.
elaficionado


----------



## andres77

gracias voy a cambiar esas resistencias.
los componentes son todos nuevos, puede ser que se rompan tan facilmente?
saludos
andres


----------



## biker2k3

el 4017 y el 555 tienen que funcionar bien a 12v, lo unico mas sensible son los transistores como te dijo elaficionado debe ser eso, pone la resistencia y cambialos.

Tambien podes probar conectar un led solo con una resitencia a la salida del 4017 asi verificas que el 555 y el 4017 andan bien.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Según el circuito que publicas tu fuente de alimentación es de 12V, la corriente de salida del 4017 es de casi 6.5mA, con la resistencia de 820 ohm, estás demandando más corriente al 4017, tal vez eso hizo que el CI se deteriore (eso creo). Puedes eliminar los diodo que están en serie con las bases de los transistores.
Dices que quedan los LEDs encendidos, puede ser que la frecuencia del reloj sea muy alta, más 16Hz el ojo humano no capta o nota el parpadeo de los LEDs, verifica que tu reloj esté a una frecuencia menor.
Como dices que todo es nuevo, creo de debes comprobar los transistores, 555 y el 4017, por si acaso.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## andres77

gracias  por responder!
el alefionado los didos los puse por que en la pag. dos de este tema vos me recomendaste que los use. 
eltiempo esta bien creo yo, por que el rato que funciono, lo hizo sin ningun problema.
ahora que me dicen puede ser que el 4017 este sobreexigido. voy a combiar las resistencias y despues les cuento.
otra ves gracias
andres


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Los diodos se utilizan cuando dos o má salidas se conectan un mismo punto del circuito, en tu caso (según el circuito que publicas) cada salida se conecta a puntos diferentes en el circuito.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## francoss83

saludos el aficionado baje el livewire y vi el diagrama que tu posteaste me parece excelente y lo que busco... ahora yo quiero utilizar diodos de ultrabrillo color blancos y colocar mas leds unos diez por canal en mi caso los agregue  al simulador de color azul y los npn se explotan en la prueba que pudiera estar haciendo mal ?


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Dime cuál diagrama.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## francoss83

saludos este que esta aca quisiera tener 10 o 15 led ultrabrillantes de los transparentes creo que aca son  de 4.5 voltios por cada canal


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Si pones 10 LEDs son 200mA por transistor (asumiendo 20mA por LED), eso quiere decir que la corriente de base del transistor para que esté en saturación debe se de 20mA aprox., esta cantidad de corriente el 4027 no la puede dar, por lo que el transistor está en la zona lineal, eso quiere decir que el transistor disipa mucha potencia.

Puedes adjuntar tu archivo de Livewire (lvw) (empaquetalo en zip o rar).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## francoss83

saludos querido amigo yo me tome el atrevimiento de relizar algunas modificaciones basados en otro transistor para cada linea y agregando los 10 leds por canal te envio el archivo de como quisiera poder hacerlo mi experiencia en diseño electronico es basica puesto que mi trabjo en realidad es de radiocomunicaciones repetidores y toda esta cosa de las comunicaciones,, hasta ahora mi proyecto es realizar ajo como esto en cuestion con unos diez leds por canal para las motos de un grupo de voluntarios de emergencias y en otra ocacion quisiera poder entender como arreglar una coctelera para una amblancia que las he visto llevan unos 100 leds por canal pero primero lo mas sencillo por ahora diez leds te agradeceria mucho tu ayuda y estoy a la orden para cualquier requerimiento en cuantoa programacion de radios motorola kenwood yaesu vertex icom etc. programas y rib cables de programacion de estos ...... bueno alli te lo adjunto querido amigo ojala puedas ayudarme gracias


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Cambia las resistencias de los LEDs rojo, usa de 390 ohm, y prueba con el BC548.

Recuerda los LEDs rojo tienen menos voltaje que los azules, lo que hace que pase más corriente sobre los transistores de los LEDs rojos. La corriente típica de los LEDs es de 20mA.
Si piensas cambiar los transistores debes cambiar todos por el mismo tipo.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## francoss83

saludos supongamos que utilizare leds blancos (transparentes) de ambos lados tendria que conservar resistencia de 220 k cierto ? y entonces reemplazaria los 4 transistores por el que tu me recomiendas bc548 ? y la resistencia de la base de estos transistores se deja en 10k ?


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Acerca de los transistores depende de la corriente de los LEDs.
El voltaje típico del LED blanco es de 3.6V, la corriente típica es de 20mA (a menos que la hoja de datos del LED indique otro valor).
Creo que el transistor BD135 estaría bien, ya que soporta más corriente.

Suerte.
elaficionado.


----------



## francoss83

ok entonces tal cual como lo modifique podria funcionar bien ? fijate que los transistores destelladores son bd135 y los que alternan entre canal son bc547b los dejo asi o coloco los cuatro bd135 ? disculpa tanta pregunta y molestia solo que no quierro arriesgar a romper algo ya que los leds son muy costosos aca y la mayoria de estos componentes debo buscarlos fuera de la ciudad haaa y suponinedo que todos los leds son de los blancos entonces su resistencia seria de 220 ohm cierto


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Usa los 4 transistores iguales, y las resistencias de 330 ohm en lugar de 220 ohm, porque estás usando 13.8V.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## francoss83

ok entonces suponiendo que los leds son transparentes asi como esta este que te adjunto me recomiendas lo haga ? gracias de antemano por la gran ayuda prestada


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Mira este circuito.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## francoss83

excelente amigo poco a poco hasta llegar a hacer un panel de unos 100 leds por canal jejeje pero mas a delante por ahora me conformare con los diez por canal a ver como me va esta semana viajo a la ciudad a buscar los componentes y hacerlo a la prueba una pregunta el pcb luego que me arma automaticamente el impreso queda listo al imprimir o antes debo pasarlo a mirror?


----------



## francoss83

saludos elaficionado tengo una nueva duda ojala puedas explicarme o aclararme estuve revisando hoy el circuito final en el livewire entonces suponiendo que cuando esten instalados se me corte el cable de alimentacion positivo o negativo por alguna razon  muy probable debido al constante movimiento que esto va a tener sobre los vehiculos en movimiento fijate que en el livewire al desconectar la tierra o masa se funden los leds al estar el sistema encendido y de igual forma al desconectar positivo se funden los transistores quizas la pregunta es algo ilogica pero me llama la atensión porque hace este efecto en el programa sera que el lo real sucedera esto te adjunto los dos ejemplos para que me entiendas mejor gracias depende de tu respuesta mañana por la mañana voy a viajar a la ciudad en busca de todos los materiales gracias nuevamente


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Livewire es un programa que simula el funcionamiento de dispositivos electrónicos, y asume muchas cosas, por ejemplo, la auto alimentación de los circuitos integrados. Si te fijas bien, ningún circuito integrado digital muestra los terminales de alimentación.
Cuando eliminas la tierra o el Vcc, el Livewire mantiene polaizados los circuitos integrados, por eso ocurren las explosiones.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## francoss83

ok gracias y por ejemplo para yo realizar este circuito yo debo realizar esas conexiónes que el autoejecuta quiere decir que no puedo guiarme por el diagrama que aca tengo y los datashets de los integrados para conocer los pines? o cuando ejecuto el pcb wizar el automaticamente me hace estas conexiónes ? por ejempo en los adjuntos no me muestra la alimentacion de los integrados ?


----------



## francoss83

otra cosa estos integrados son capaces de soportar alimentarse con 13.8 o 14 voltios se pueden alimentar directamente o debo colocar algun otro componente para no fatigarlos ? disculpa tanta molestia gracias


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Trabaja de 3V a 15V.
El pcb wizar  hace estas conexiónes automaticamente.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## francoss83

gracias querido amigo bueno ya aclaradas mis dudas viajare lo mas pronto a buscar los componentes si te animas en programacion de radios de diferentes marcas te puedo colaborar a ti y a cualquiera en el foro claro esta si este tema cabe dentro del foro construccion de programadores rib interfaces de programacion repetidores con dos radios  programacion de estas portatiles y equipos bases cables de programacion y softwares de diferentes marcas estamos a la orden


----------



## francoss83

saludos elaficionado.... te cuento hot he armado el circuito pero tuve dificultad con los leds porque en lugar de comprar resistencias de 330 ohm las compre de 330k.... mañana comprare las que necesito...bueno de todas formas arme el circuito pero siempre un bendito pero ahora no se si me equivoco tu me corriges lo termine y le di corriente sin los leds y probe a medir voltaje en las salidas solo una conserva 14v la otra no llega a pasar de 5 voltios sera que hay alguna falla o sera que si no completo el circuito con los leds no termina de descargar el voltaje y la cosa? es que no aguanto esperar mas quiero adelantarme a los acontecimientos gracias


----------



## francoss83

por cierto bd135 no habia y me dieron en sustituto el c2690


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Ese transistor parece que está bien, lo tienes que tener encuenta es la disposición de los terminales o pins del transistor, es decir, identificar que terminal es base , colector y emisor.
Para así hacer una conexión correcta.
Los terminales R y S de los circuitos integrados deben estar coenctados a tierra.

Suerte.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## francoss83

pk no estaba colocando los rs a tierra dejame probar y te aviso gracias


----------



## francoss83

si era eso muchas gracias amigo mio ya lo probe con un led por canal para probar ahora mismo voy a buscar las resistencias de 330 ohm mucgas gracias te adjunto un video mp4


----------



## francoss83

listo compañero nuevamente muchas gracias aca te adjunto el resultado en video mp4...justamente lo que queria gracias a su ayuda pude culminar en corto tiempo el proyecto tambien adjunto la simulacion livewire para cualquiera que lo necesite por cierto no encontre los bd135 npn transistor y su reemplazo fue el c2690 la configuracion de las patillas es la misma al bd135... gracias y suerte amigo a la orden desde venezuela.. estado miranda


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Te felicito, se ve bien.

Suerte.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## francoss83

gracias hermano aun los tengo encendidos viendolos no salgo del asombro jejeje ya son la 1.30am  por aca y aun estoy deleitando la vista con los resultados nuevamente muchas gracias por tu ayuda fuiste el piloto de este proyecto.... suerte y felicidad estaremos en contacto


----------



## oscar

hola amigos soy nuevo en el foro y nuevo en el mundo de la electronica, mi pregunta es ¿ hay un circuito muy sencillo para protejer el circuito (el 555....) contra sobrevoltaje y/o cortocircuito. Lo digo por que sucede a menudo en las motos, sobre todo por estos lares. Gracias


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
He visto este circuito en algunas aplicaciones (el transistor puede ser Cmos).
Por supuesto es solo un bosquejo de una conexión real.


Chao.
elaficioando.


----------



## oscar

Hola amigo, gracias por contestarme. Pero creo que no me explique bien. Cuando hablo de proteccion contra sobrevoltage o cortocircuito en un circuito secuenciador que trabaja en este caso con el 555 y el 4017 con la aplicacion para los lesd. No hay algun circuito sencillo para colocarlo ala entrada de alimentacion; podria ser un diodo con una resistencia en serie y si es asi que valores tendrian o colocar un regulador 78M09. O que me aconcejas. Como ese circuito secuencidor un amigo lo instalo en una moto que cuando frenara realizara una secuencia x pero trabajo durante unos dias y despues se quemo. Ya te imaginaras la vergueza que pase y eso no es todo en un carro que trabaja a 12vdc paso lo mismo. gracis por la colaboracion.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola Oscar.
Puedes publicar el circuito del que haces mención, ya que el 4017 y el 555 trabaja bien con 15V (el voltaje máximo para ambos es de 18V).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## oscar

hola amigo
este es el circuito que se coloco en la moto, pero no recuerdo la resistencia de base que coloque, ni el transistor pero con este BD139  el datasheet de IC 1.5A ; un beta de 25 y un Vceo de 80v. lo que no se es cuanto voltage sale por cada pin del 4017 y cuanta corriente maneja cada salida. si me puedes hacer el favor de explicarme como calculo esa resistencia de base te lo agradeceria y de paso me quitas esa duda. Pero tu comentario de la resistencia y el diodo en serie al comienzo del circuito no te suena o el regulador 78M09 entendientote que me explicastes el voltage que maneja el 555 y el 4017. gracis.


----------



## Biotech

Para usar solo una linea de leds no necesitas el 4017... Bien puedes retirarlo y configurar el NE555 como un simple oscilador a la frecuencia que quieres y la salida através de una resistencia de 10 K al BD139.

Saludos


----------



## oscar

Hola amigo, tienes toda la razon en ese aspecto. pero es que lo necesito para cada salida del 4017 es decir para el Q0 hasta el Q9. y me dices que coloque una resistencia de 10K pero como se calcula?. gracis Biotech


----------



## Biotech

Mira. Tienes que ver la corriente que puede darte el 4017 y en cada salida y luego ver la corriente que necesita el BD139 en su base Ib para pasar al estado de saturación. Pasa que cuando ya manejas cierto numero de transistores e integrados no tendrás los cálculos en la cabeza pero ya sabes de qué valor debe ser tu resistencia de base... Para tener la fórmula debes ver sobre todo el datasheet del BD139 y ahí te dá los datos corriente y voltaje necesarios para lograr el disparo, con esos dos aplicas la formula de voltaje de alimentación menos voltaje de disparo sobre corriente de disparo y obtienes el valor en Ohms (VDD-Vb)/Ib = R


----------



## oscar

hola amigo, el datasheet del BD139 me dice IC=1.5A su Beta es 25 como minimo para 500ma y su Vceo=80V lo digo porque colocare 10 columnas y cada fila lleva dos leds en serie con su resitencia y cada led me maneja 20mA seria en total 0.2A por cada salida del 4017 . para hayar la Ib seria con esta formula Ic>B*Ib pero el Vb como lo haria? me puedes hacer el favor de explicarme. gracis Biotech de ante mano


----------



## Biotech

Esos que manejas son los valores máximos... No entiendo lo que me preguntas... Siento que te estás complicando la vida juntando muchos parámetros... Lee mas abajo del datasheet y te dará los valores tipicos y hay un apartado en donde dice Ib min, nominal o tipica, max y te dá el valor especificandote el Vb. Será que es muy noche pero realmente estoy confundido con lo que me pides.


----------



## oscar

hola amigo, diculpa por velarte. puedes que tengas razon. mañana sera otro dia. pero no es Vb del transistor sino es el voltage de salida del 4017 es decir que voltaje sale por Q0. por ejem que salgan 5V ese seria el votaje de referencia para realizar la formula que me enviastes seria el "Vb". gracis por todo felices sueños.


----------



## Biotech

Ahhh... Ya entendí. En el datasheet del BD139 te dice qué Vb máximo es de 5V y si lees mas abajo encuentras que el Vb es de 1 V para poder conducir y si el máximo es de 5V casi siempre nos vamos a un valor como 3.5 V por aquello de la lógica TTL (recuerda los voltajes interpretados como 1 lógico) manteniendonos por debajo del máximo. De ese valor de Vb y un VDD sale la lógica. Cuando te recomendamos sin mas ni mas el uso de un resistor de 10 K es porque nos viene a la mente la etapa de las clases de diseo digital y era el valor que nos daba para llevar al estado de saturación a estos transistores.

Saludos


----------



## francoss83

saludos elaficionado por aca nuevamente tengo una pregunta ojala puedas aclararme asumiendo que el circuito adjunto tiene cuatro transistores c2690a que formula utilizaria yo de que manera podria calcular la maxima cantidad de led que pueda utilizar por canal esto con la idea de con este mismo circuito fabricar una coctelera para una ambulancia para reemplazar la de los halogenos rotatorios. sera posible con este circuito manejar unos cien led por canal ? de hacer modificacion sera solo los transistores o los integrados no soportan esta carga ? muchas gracias querido amigo


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
No había pensado hacer un circuito de esa características, te adjunto este archivo, donde empleo una configuración darlington, creo que va a funcionar.
Creo el transistor va a necesitar un disipador de calor no muy grande.

Suerte.
elaficionado.


----------



## juanelpapa

hola ya que estamos en el tema de las motos pueden ayudarme... quiero ponerles las luces de giro y/o freno que cambien de color y si puede ser que hagan efecto como el de titilar cambiando de color...
si puede ser desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Mira Aquí:Led Estroboscopico Motoallí está el circuito.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## puntano87

tanito1606 dijo:
			
		

> holas..! necesito que me ayuden con este circuito
> El circuito es un destellador.. y hace 2 destellos por led en cada rama conectada en paralelo .
> Quisiera saber como hago para tener 3 o 4 destellos.. porque con 2 destellos es muy poco para mi moto.
> 
> Saludos..!


 Hola, lei tu problema porque andaba buscando otra cosa por el foro, pero creo que esta es tu solucion, solo tienes q agregar un par de diodos y cambiar los pines del 4017. Espero te sirva y q ya no sea tarde. SUERTE
[/img]


----------



## kaká_2008

hola francoss83 lo tenes al pcb del circuito ese que tenes de 10led por canal?
si lo tenes pasameloo dale?

saludos!


----------



## francoss83

si lo tengo pero solo el pcb del circuito como tal...sin el montaje de los leds !


----------



## jhon jairo cabrera vargas

hola mi es jhon tambien tengo el mismo problema con el 555 y 4017 pero con las explicaciones que le distes a tanito 1606 voy a probar las posibles soluciones que distes graciasss te digo despues como me fueee

aqui te dejo la direccion o como lo deves escribir en yuotube:... 555 Timer with 4017B CMOS LED Flasher
 hay esta la direeecion del planoooo graciassss


----------



## iamkbra

alguen me puede subir el pcb en pcb wizard?  gracias


----------



## oswaldomtz

Hola francoss83 me llamo oswaldo soy de mexico y estoy interesado en este mismo proyecto que hiciste con los leds pero yo los quiero poner en una ambulancia asi que arme el proyecto en el protoboard y mis leds no flashearon se quedaron estaticos me podrias mandar la lista del material que usaste para armar el circuito por favor y gracias...


----------



## geosar1

bUENAS NOCHES . soy nuevo por estos lares de Medellin Colombia y un aficionado un tanto frustrado a la electronica. tengo una gran pregunta en especial para el señor FRANCOSS83 o para ELAFICIONADO o cualquiera que me pueda brindar ayuda; es con respecto al proyecto ya finalizado que se encuentra en la Pregunta No. 79 en la pagina 4 de este post.  La verdad es que he montado todo el proyecto en protoboard unas seis veces y ninguna me ha dado pero me imagino que realmente es porque no tengo muy claro la conexión a los integrados podrian regalarme unos dibujos o fotos explicativos de donde va cada pin o cual pin es el que debo conectar a determinado componente en el circuito. la verdad ya me estoy enloqueciendo y no me da de niguna forma. de antemano les agradesco su ayuda y espero una respuesta pronta con mucha desesperacion.. thanks....


----------



## oswaldomtz

Hola geosar mira en los integrados y en los transistores viene un numero de serie con ese numero buscas el datasheet de cada un y ahi te explican como van los pines pero de todos modos sube tu circuito que armaste y aqui nos ayudamos todos saludos


----------



## elaficionado

Hola geosar1.

Aquí publico el circuito de un modo más claro (eso espero).

Dices que no funciona, te sugiero que verifique si los osciladores funcionan, pon un LED con una resistencia de 1K, y así podrás ver si parpadea el LED. Si no es así, debes verificar las conexiones.
Después debes ver que los transistores están conectado de manera correcta con cada Flip-Flop (4027) y entre ellos (verifica la conexión de los terminales (pins) de los transistores).
Los osciladores (4093) pueden ser reemplazado por el 556 ó dos 555 (las frecuencia en ambos no debe ser mayor a 16Hz).

Suerte.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota:
Si estás usando 12V, puedes poner los LEDs en serie, debes tener en cuenta que el circuito que puse es sólo una muestra de como puede hacerse las luces policiales, pero, nada te impide modificar (mejorar) el circuito.
Tengos otros circuitos que hacen lo mismo pero con el 555 y 4017. Otro con un solo integrado el 556 (o dos 555) y transistores.
Si te interesan los publico.


----------



## geosar1

Buenas tardes, voy a probar sus respuestas y luego les cuento...Muchas gracias... ELAFICIONADO te agradeceria mucho que publicaras los otros circuitos que mensionaste en la respuesta 109, que bueno que pudieran estar en livewire. Otra vez muchas gracias y luego les cuento lo que pase...


----------



## Chelouruguay

Hola gente!.

Hace unos años hice un flash con un 555, ahora se me dio por probar con un 556 y hacer 2 flasheos en un solo encapsulado. Les dejo los valores de los elementos a conectar y entre que pines.

Yo acabo de hacer un destellador con un 556, usando los 2 555 internos.
Hice un diagrama simetrico para ambos LEDS pero varie el color de cada uno nada mas.

Mirando el datasheet del 556:

Entre Discharge y VCC una resistencia de 1k
Entre Discharge y Trigger una resistencia de 10k.
Trigger y Threshold puenteadas.
Entre Discharge y Trigger un diodo 1n4148 con el catodo hacia Trigger. (Este se encarga de hacer la rapida descarga provocando la corta duracion del encendido del LED).
Entre Trigger y GND un cap de 47 uf.
Control Voltage a tierra por medio de un cap de 10pf.
Reset puesto a +V
En Output una resistencia de 470 ohm y un LED alto brillo blanco.

Alimentacion: desde 9 a 12 V.


Saludos, espero que hayan entendido y disculpen la falta de esquematico.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Aquí tienes con el 555 y 4017, así como está parpadea 3 veces (cada lado).
En el archivo .zip estás el circuito en Livewire.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## geosar1

Buenas noches. Les cuento que al fin logre montar el circuito que esta en la respuesta 79 en la protoboard pero tengo una inquietud. los led parpadean casi continuos osea no lo hace con la cadencia que muestra el video de francoss83 o la simulacion del livewire
1. En vez de dos resistencias variables de 50 k, le monte dos potenciometros de 20k cada uno.
2. le monte los 4 bd 135.
3. los integrados fueron el 4027bcn y el 4093bp.

del resto todo es igual segun el proyecto realizado por ELAFICIONADO y FRANCOSS83 en la pregunta 79.

me imagino que la variacion de dicha cadencia es debido a las resistencias variables.

Me podriar decir que le puedo adicionar a estas potenciometros para que sea igual a la cadencia del proyecto original, o porque cosa las puedo cambiar.

agradesco sus sugerencias....

ooo... depronto coloco algun pin donde no es?. la verdad cuando lleve el plano que esta en livewire al pcb la ubicacion de algunos pines es diferente a la que se muestra en plano porque?. perdonen tanta preguntadera..... gracias....


----------



## oswaldomtz

Hola geosat tu capacitor 1 debe de ser de 10mF y el segundo debe de ser de 100mF después de eso ajusta tus potenciometro reduciendo la resistencia que hacen sobre tus capacitores mientras menos resistencia mas rápido se descargan tus capacitores tu tus flasheos van a ser mas rápidos y ahí lo ajustas como te parezcan mas atractivos saludos


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Pon una resistencia de 10k más o menos en serie con todas las resistencias variables de cada oscilador, para que, cuando disminuyas el valor de las resistencia variables no llegues a cero ohm.
En el oscilador de 100uF controla el cambio velocidad de cambio del grupo de LEDs (es decir, el cambio de azules a rojos y viceversa)
El oscilador de 10uF controla la cantidad de parpadeos de los LEDs.

Pon la resistencia variable a su máximo valor en el oscilador de 100uF.
Ahora en otro oscilador también haz lo mismo, después en éste mismo oscilador disminuye el valor de la resistencia variable lentamente hasta hallar el número de parpadeos que deseas.
Ahora en el oscilador de 100uF, también disminuye el valor de la resistencia variable para hacer el cambio de grupos de LEDs a la velocidad que buscas.
Debes hacer esto varias veces hasta que logres el efecto que quieres.

Suerte.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## geosar1

Buenas noches. Al fin lo he logrado y eso sin duda es gracias a ustedes que saben demasiado al respecto. Funciono super hasta que mi hermano invertio la polaridad y pummm lo quemo, pero ya tengo la idea completa de donde va cada componente. 


Ya que aprendi este montaje quiero preguntarle a mi amigo ELAFICIONADO o a quien me pueda ayudar y asesorar, si es posible desarrollar este mismo proyecto pero adicionandole otros dos modulos de a 10 led cada uno sacandolos de donde salen los dos modulos originales. aca coloco la simulacion creada por elaficionado que con todo respeto me atrevi a alterar por favor revisenla y me corrigen.

LES AGRADEZCO DE TODO CORAZON.

Si no es mucha la molestia las correcciones me las pueden colocar en formato livewire...


----------



## elaficionado

Hola. 
Puedes poner todos LEDs que puedas, ya que todo depende de la potencia de la la fuente de alimentación y de las características de los componetes.
Por ejemplo, 100 LEDs por lado (200 en total).
Asumiendo que:
El LED azul tiene un voltaje de 3.5V, una corriente de 20mA. 
El LED azul tiene un voltaje de 1.86V, una corriente de 20mA.
Si tenemos una fuente de 12V, (asumimos que el Vcesat=0. para simplificar los cálculos)
Hallamos la cantidad de LEDs azules que se puede pone en serie con 12V.
C-Led-Azul=12V / 3.5V = 3 LEDs
Hallamos la cantidad de columnas o filas de 3 LEDs en serie para completer los 100 LEDs azules.
N-azul-col=100 / 3 = 33 columnas de 3 LEDs en serie y una columna de 1 LEDs azul.
Hallamos la corriente total que consumen los 100 LEDs.
La corriente tota It=33x20 + 20
La 33 colunmas cada una consume 20mA, eso es 33x20mA=660mA ó 0.66A
It= 660mA + 20mA=680mA ó 0.68A.
Hallamos la resistencia limitadora para 3 LEDs en serie.
Rled-azul=(12V- 3.5Vx3) / 0.02A = 75 ohm.
Rled-azul1=((12V- 3.5Vx1) / 0.02A = 425 ohm.
De manera similar se hallan los valores para el LEDs rojo.
C-Led-Rojo=12V / 1.86V = 6 LEDs.
N-rojo-col= 100 / 6 = 16 columnas de 6 LEDs en serie y una columna de 4 LEDs en serie.
Rled-rojo = (12V-1.86Vx6) /0.02=42 ohm 
Rled-rojo1 = (12V-1.86Vx4) /0.02=228 ohm.
Modificando el circuito.
Así como están configurados los transistores, se tendrían que emplear 4 transistores de potencia.
Se modifica y cambian los transistores.
Debido a que los Flip-Flop 4027B no sumistran suficiente corriente de base se emplea transistores en configuración darlington.
Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: Los parámentros de los LEDs están aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/duda-conectar-unos-leds-2667/#post152317


----------



## geosar1

Excelente información la que me acabas de brindar. Me emociona mucho empezar a realizar estas operaciones matematicamente hablando. Te pregunto....
Tal cual como coloque la simulacion que modifique se puede realizar la instalacion. Veo a simplevista que talvez no se le esta demandando mucho al 4027.

en pocas palabras quiero realizarlo tal cual como esta en esa simulacion en total sumaria 20 leds por canal... en total 40 leds... tendria que cambiar los transistores?

Muchas gracias...


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Los transistores soporten la corriente de 20 LEDs.
Prueba y mira que pasa, si no va bien, siempre se puede modificar el circuito. 

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## geosar1

Buenas Tardes. Al fin termine y ya monte el proyecto y se ve espectacular en mi moto que es una Kymco Bet&Win 250. le puse de a modulo de 10 leds en cada direccional y se ve espectacular...
Esto no hubiera sido posible sin su ayuda.

Son los Mejores..

Gracias elaficionado... eres un reteso... The best...


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Me alegro por ti, que todo haya salido bien.

Suerte.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: Si te es posible pubicar imagenes de tu circuito, para que, así otros que tengan la misma inquietud que tú, se beneficien de tu experiencia.


----------



## geosar1

Buenas Noches, Aqui les dejo la simulacion en livewire del proyecto que finalmente monte en mi moto para aquellos que se aventuren a realizarlo tambien... Las fotos se las cuelgo luego ya que en este momento tengo la camara prestada... Una vez mas muchas gracias..

Una Pregunta? que debo hacerle a este circuito para ponerlo a funcionar en la moto de mi hermano que es de 6V???


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
En este circuito solo es necesario 2 transistroes de potencia y no 4. Funciona a 6V.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota:No dibuje los osciladores (4093), pero deben estar en el circuito.


----------



## geosar1

Buenas Noches. Aficionado Tengo otra inquietud.
 Cuando la moto esta apagada el tiempo de intermitencia es normal, pero cuando la prendo ese tiempo se aumenta es decir brillan mas rapido practicamente casi al mismo tiempo. me podrias orientar que puedo hacer en ese caso.
si no es mucha molestia podrias indicarmelo mediante una simulacion.
gracias y perdona tanta molestia.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Son los osciladores (4093) variían la velocidad debido a que cuando la moto se enciende aumenta el voltaje y eso altera la frecuencia de los osciladores. Se puede solucionar usando un diodo zéner sólo para los osciladores.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## geosar1

Buenas Noches,  Aficionado perdona mi ignorancia pero me podrias mostrar donde va exactamente este diodo Zener en mi circuito, cuando lo voy a comprar en la tienda de electronicos lo debo pedir con alguna especificacion?, debe ir acompañado de alguna resistencia o algo asi por el estilo?
Gracias, perdona mi preguntadera pero es que gracias a ustedes y en especial a ti aficionado me a vuelto a nacer la pasion por esta arte...


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Te doy dos opciones, la del diodo zéner y la del 556 (o dos 555).

La del diodo zéner es la más simple de implementar en un circuito ya hecho. 
Pero, la del 556 (o dos 555) es la mejor, ya que este oscilador no se ve afectado por la variación de voltaje de manera significativa (se puede decir no se afecta).

Chao.
elaficionado.

Nota: Usa 556 (o dos 555), para el circuito de la moto de tu hermano, para que no tenga el problema que tu tienes.
En el gráfico del 555 vas a ver que hay doble numeración de los terminales. La numeración externa corresponde al 556, y por supuesto la interior al 555


----------



## jhon jairo cabrera vargas

hola ya termine de hacer el strober para moto fue facil lo coloque en lo mas lento que se pudo para poder contar los disparos del 555 y el 4017 y asi configurando los disparos seguidos utilize diodos 1n4148 son pequeños y que quedan con buen brillo los leds mas tarde o mañana les paso el plano de configuracion....
el plano esta de esta forma 4017 seguido de los diodos tres por cada lado la resistencia de 220 ohm y en los leds a tierra mas tarde les paso el plano facillll listooo  muchas graciassss ;-)


----------



## geosar1

Buenas Noches, aqui les cuelgo los dos videos de como quedan los leds estroboscopicos en mi moto Kymco Bet&Win 250 en la parte de adelante y atras. De nuevo muchas gracias a todos...

Lamentablemente el nivel de compresion de video que exige el foro no permite apreciar muy bien la cantidad de parpadeos que da en cada lado, pero la verdad emite bastantes por cada lado, es super chevere como se ve...


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Me alegra que todo te haya salido todo bien (Disfrútalo).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## julio2828

Hola arme el circuito flash_con_10_leds_por_canal y no me funciona , cuando lo conecto a 12v no hace nada , que puede ser ?


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
El circuito flash_con_10_leds_por_canal no muestra la conexión completa del circuito, ya que está hecho en un progarma simulador que realiza dichas conexiones de manera interna.
Mira la conexión correcta en la primera imagen del mensaje #127 ó aquí:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/203832/ _ 
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## geosar1

Hola aficionado, tengo una gran inquietud. resulta que le quice montar este mismo proyecto (el que coloque en la respuesta 122 de esta pagina) a la moto de mi mejor amigo, y ya van cerca de tres veces que me lo quema, incluso me atrevi a probar colocandole el mio que habia montado en mi moto (respuesta 129 de esta pagina) y tambien me lo quemo.

La moto es una Discover 135 de bajaj la misma que hace las pulsar, usa bateria de 12 voltios.

lo raro es que cuando lo conecto a la bateria de esta moto el cable que va desde la bateria se recalienta demasiado y al rato todo el circuito echa humo, claro esta que los leds no se queman.

a mi parecer nesecito una proteccion para el circuito.

Fanatico yo se que te he molestado demasiado con este tema pero te pido el gran favor que me ayudes con esto ya que hemos gastado un buen dinero en estos componentes y todos se nos quemaron, pero creo que en ocasiones hay que perder para aprender... 


si te queda facil me prodrias regalar varios ejemplos de respuesta o el mejor que pueda implementar, pero no como imagen sino como simulacion en livewire.

De antemano te agradesco toda la ayuda que me puedas brindar y una vez mas perdona mi conchudes...


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Haz probado el circuito fuera de la moto de tu amigo (con tu batería por ejemplo).

Chao.
elaficionado


----------



## geosar1

Si fanatico los tres que hicimos y aun el mio fueron probados primero en una bateria que tengo nueva de 12V y luego en mi moto, pero cuando los montamos en la moto de mi amigo todos se fundieron incluyendo el que tenia mi moto que fue el que tenia funcionando durante 15 dias seguidos sin problema.

Te cuento que en la parte inferior de los condensadores se ve como ahumado.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Me temo que estás conectado mal el ciruito a la moto, por si funcionó antes de instalarla (y tu circuito trabajó durante 15 días sin problema).
Mide el voltaje de la batería de tu amigo, y mira cuál es el máximo voltaje que da.
Bien yo sé nada de motos, pero sé algo de automóviles, y he visto automóviles que trabajan con la polaridad de la batería invertida (el chasis, o la lata del automóvil estaba conectada al más (+) de la batería).
Comprueba eso en la moto de tu amigo.

No se me ocurre nada más.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## geosar1

yo tambien creia lo mismo, pero lo revise una y otra vez y el negativo esta con el chasis de la moto.

El voltage que medi en la bateria de la moto es de 12.60v estando apagada. no la quise prender porque creo que el voltage seria mayor al que ya me da.

es posible que algun componente de la moto me rechace el circuito?


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Lo que se me ocurre es que, el circuito no está bien aislado, y hace cortocircuito.
Los circuito integrados pueden trabajar hasta 15V (18V máximo), por lo que, no creo que sea por un sobrevoltaje.

No sé si tienes armado un circuito, si es así, pruébalo en tu moto, para saber si funciona.
Si esto es así, usa dos cables y conectalos a los bornes de la batería de la moto de tu amigo (la moto apagada), y usas estos cables para alimentar al circuito y mira que sucede.


Suerte.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: pon un diodo en el más (+) del circuito (el ánodo del diodo va la + de la batería y su cátodo va al + Vcc del circuito), para protejerlo de una mala conexión de la polaridad de la batería.


----------



## LUER

No se de esto pero creo puedes hacerlo con unos intermitentes :d:d


----------



## jhon jairo cabrera vargas

hola ustedes quieren algo como esto
http://www.yoreparo.com/nav/?url=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=adqpnVcVtfs 
ese plano es con el famoso 555  y el 4017 como dice en aficionado es facil se como lo del video hay le dejo una muestraaaa


----------



## geosar1

Hola jhon jairo, Puedes colocar el plano del diseño que esta en el video?


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Puedes poner los LEDs en serie de acuerdo al voltaje de los LEDs (según el color)

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## djfireball2005

Hola, soy nuevo en esto y no se si estoy haciendo bien en escribir aqui, pero de todo lo que he buscado en el foro, lo que mas se ajusta esta aqui. Vereis, me han encargado que sustituya las luces estroboscopicas de una ambulancia, que son de descarga de gas, por unas Led, ya que cuando tienen una emergencia y tiene que estar la ambulancia parada un buen rato se les descarga la bateria, y con los led al consumir menos, dudo que se le descargue enseguida, bueno el caso es, necesito sustituir 2 focos de descarga de gas por 2 leds, los leds serian blancos, y en funcion del espacio serian 2 tiras de led de 10 cada una, una encima de otra, y deberia destellar la de ariba y luego la de abajo, 5 veces cada una, y el proceso se repite indefinidamente... cual de los esquemas de los que habeis posteado aqui me recomendais?? funcionaria a 12V no estables ya que estando encendida se elevaria a 13,5 aprox... un saludo y gracias anticipadas


----------



## rolando2010

gracias a esta pagina podre diseñar y recordar cosas que practique cdo era estudiante de electronica, asi como que diseñe circuitos con el ci 555 pero en estos momentos no tengo una fuente estable ya que ayer intente hacer algo con la fuente que les comente que tenia y no dio resultado porque la fuente no es confiable da diversos valores de tension y no quisiera se me hechara a perder un componente tan valioso como la 555 no creen, necesito de la colaboracion del foro para realmente lograr tener una fuente de voltaje confiable de al menos 5 a 12 volts de CD y al menos 3 amperes

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

gracias a esta pagina podre diseñar y recordar cosas que practique cdo era estudiante de electronica, asi como que diseñe circuitos con el ci 555 pero en estos momentos no tengo una fuente estable ya que ayer intente hacer algo con la fuente que les comente que tenia y no dio resultado porque la fuente no es confiable da diversos valores de tension y no quisiera se me hechara a perder un componente tan valioso como la 555 no creen, necesito de la colaboracion del foro para realmente lograr tener una fuente de voltaje confiable de al menos 5 a 12 volts de CD y al menos 3 amperes


----------



## colmenares58

hola a todos leyendo leyendo que dedicacion muchachos todos preguntan sobre leds yo hago la siguiente pregunta, 1- instalo el liveware y no puedo pasar a pcb wizard como lo hacia con xp acaso no trabaja en windows 7,   2- cuando cierro el programa se queda pegado no sale debo utilizar el adminitrador de tareas para salir espero me colaboren gracias


----------



## colmenares58

vuelvo a saludarlos el problema con el programa lo solucione, ahora les pregunto como hago para que la señal de salida no sea negativa sino positiva es para enganchar un scr les agradeceria la ayuda.


----------



## DOSMETROS

colmenares58 dijo:


> vuelvo a saludarlos el problema con el programa lo solucione, ahora les pregunto como hago para que la señal de salida no sea negativa sino positiva es para enganchar un scr les agradeceria la ayuda.


 
Estaría bueno que comentes *como* lo resolviste , tal vez le sirva a otros foristas .

No hagas la misma pregunta: _*201*_ en distintos posteos , eso va en contra a las : *Normas de Participación* y puede terminar todo en moderación !

¿Probaste disparar el scr con el pulso negativo?

Con un transformador de pulsos lo invertirías sin problemas y sencillamente.

Saludos !


----------



## colmenares58

antes no tenia necesidad de abrir pcb wizard y livewire juntos ahora si simplemente, aclarame lo de la misma pregunta no entiendo por favor
para disparar el scr se necesita el pulso positivo para gate o no, sino es asi aclaramelo
indiquenme como envio el archivo para que en el grafico nos entendamos


----------



## DOSMETROS

colmenares58 dijo:


> aclarame lo de la misma pregunta no entiendo por favor


 

Que las Normas del Foro no permiten "colgar" la misma pregunta en varios topic (hilos) , aquí está tu otra :_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/308993/ _ 




colmenares58 dijo:


> para disparar el scr se necesita el pulso positivo para gate o no, sino es asi aclaramelo


 
Si no lo quemás , no aprendés  , probá o invertilo con un transistor o lo más sencillo con un transformador de pulsos para scr.




colmenares58 dijo:


> indiquenme como envio el archivo para que en el grafico nos entendamos


 
O le das a RESPONDER, o a IR A AVANZADO y ahí buscas : GESTIONAR ARCHIVOS ADJUNTOS (está por abajo)

Saludos !


----------



## juanignacio

Hola amigos del foro, me entro las ganas de armar este circuito en el auto de mi padre, como tiene un led por cada foco quiero lograr que los dos led hagan destellos simultáneos, no del tipo policial y para ello encontré un circuito el cual modifique, el cual trabaja con dos 555, les quería pedir ayuda para ver si me pueden revisar el circuito y decirme si esta bien o malo para poder arreglarlo y montarlo.
De ante mano muchas gracias
*Saludos*


----------



## renteriia

alguien me puede decir porqeu en mi live wire este circuito no funciona??


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Las resistencias de 120K son muy grandes, creo que deben ser de 120 ohm.

Chao.
elaficionado.

Holajuanignacio.
No es bueno poner LEDs en paralelo, lo más apropiado es que cada LED tenga su resistencia de limitación de corriente.

Chao.

elaficionado.
Nota: Para más LEDs de salida es mejor usar un transistor en las salida del primer 555.


----------



## colmenares58

geosar1 dijo:


> Buenas Noches, Aqui les dejo la simulacion en livewire del proyecto que finalmente monte en mi moto para aquellos que se aventuren a realizarlo tambien... Las fotos se las cuelgo luego ya que en este momento tengo la camara prestada... Una vez mas muchas gracias..
> 
> Una Pregunta? que debo hacerle a este circuito para ponerlo a funcionar en la moto de mi hermano que es de 6V???



por favor coloca el pcb porque ami no me ha funcionado gracias


----------



## cccarlosss

hola saludos a los foristas de por aca....francoss38 podras mandar el diagrama que utlilizaste para realizar tu proyecto, tienes exactamente lo que necesito.... saludos y bendiciones a todos...


----------



## santi6004

hola 

soy nuevo y busco un programa q pueda montar circuitos con integrado yo el q tengo es el cocodrile 

cual teneis vosotros ??              muchisimas gracias santi


----------



## Scooter

Si encuentras un programa que monte los circuitos te vas a hacer millonario, quizás billonario.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

La mayoría de los circuitos (sino todos) están en el programa Livewire.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## santi6004

Scooter dijo:


> Si encuentras un programa que monte los circuitos te vas a hacer millonario, quizás billonario.



que gracioso todo el mundo se equivoca pero muchas gracias por contestarme


----------



## jhon jairo cabrera vargas

hola te tengo un programita que te servira de ademas sirve para simular el circuito para ver como te quedoooo y no tengas que gastar tanto dinero....
bueno uno se llama livewire y el otro pcb wizard

hay tambien hay una explicacion de como usarlo facilmente para que lo copies y lo hagassss

hoye solo escribes en el buscador 
programa para hacer circuitos en pcb gratis
y le das en la cuarta paguina y hay esta con la explicacion y todo listoooooo y haaa
del circuito led estroscopico tengo dos planos uno de menos de 10v  y otro para mas de 10v hacia delanteeeeee


----------



## santi6004

hola elaficionado

perdoneme mi tardanza pero esque no e tenido tiempo para contetarte.
Bueno te queria decir que muchisimas gracias por decirme el programa ya con este programita hare mas esquemas 

muy agradecido. Santi


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Suerte con tus esquemas.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## santi6004

hola elaficionado !!

gracias por tu animacion a que yo me inicie en esto.
 Tengo un gran problema , me lo he descargado y e encontrado un esquema pero ese esquema tiene como principal un circuito integrado llamado  cd4093.¿como puedo instalar ese circuito en el livewire? 

Muy agradecido .Santi


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

No sé cuál es tu duda, pero el 4093 es un cuadruple nand de dobles entrada schmitt, que el similador te permita poner cada  nand de manera independiente en el circuito, pero él siempre es un circuito integreado completo (cada nand tiene el mismo número y una letra distinta a,b,c,d que los identifica de manera individual) .
También puede reemplazar los circuitos osciladores hechos con el 4093 por el 555 en modo aestable (astable).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## santi6004

hola . 
gracias por tu respuesta pero al final no voy a montar ese esquema.He encontrado un nueevo esquema,  pero este tiene un cmos 4017. este es el esquema 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Lo he intentado montar en el livewire pero he observado que el 4017 de livewire contiene solamente 13 patas y el que yo necesito contiene 16 patas .

muy agradecido .Santi .



			
				santi6004 dijo:
			
		

> hola .
> gracias por tu respuesta pero al final no voy a montar ese esquema.He encontrado un nueevo esquema,  pero este tiene un cmos 4017. este es el esquema
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Lo he intentado montar en el livewire pero he observado que el 4017 de livewire contiene solamente 13 patas y el que yo necesito contiene 16 patas .
> 
> muy agradecido .Santi .



 *si no puedes ver la imagen el link es http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_hrX26Bn9UBk/SylzwGtfgsI/AAAAAAAAA4Q/VanirfeObHs/s1600-h/4017.gif


----------



## Scooter

Las otras serán las dos de alimentación y dos que igual no tienen función.


----------



## El forastero

Aca les dejo el circuito. El led (alto brillo) titila 3 veces consecutivas por lado a lo que le llamo canal, la velocidad se regula con el potenciometro de 5k. espero que les sirva creo que no me olvido de nada gracias suerte....   el transistor puede ser cualquiera  de esas caracteristicas, le puse ese porque es el que tenia a mano. el 7812 es por las dudas para regular algun pico.....


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

El Livewire no muestra los terminales 16 y 8 que son la alimentación del 4017, ya que livewire los alimenta de manera interna. Para poner el voltaje al 4017 y otros circuitos lógicos (ya sea TTL o CMOS) tienes que ir a la barra de menúes, optar por *Tools -> Simulation -> Power Supply* y allí pones el voltaje de trabajo del integrado que vayas a usar (5V para TTL).
Si usas el PBC wizard el sí muestra los terminales de alimentación.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## santi6004

hola. 

muchisimas gracias elaficionado. 

adios. Santi


----------



## El forastero

Hola: 
         aca arme un circuito algo parecido de lo que estan hablando y anda bien. es muy sensillo,  bueno espero que sirva el aporte gracias chau....     
saludos
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/led-estroboscopico-moto-42378/


----------



## kike20091971

muy bueno me podrs decir cuantos led soporta por canal quiero colocarle los de 10 milimetos
te dejo mi mail para que me alludes ¿si? Mejor leo las Normas de Participación@forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Dime cuál es el voltaje que vas a usar, 9V, 12V u otro.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## kike20091971

12 vol desde ya gracias por estar tan atento


----------



## El forastero

Al circuito lo probe con 3 led de 5mm de cada lado y funcione bien. calculo que tiene que soportar muchos mas led en paralelo con alguna resistencia en serie...


----------



## bacolf

geosar1 dijo:


> Buenas Noches, Aqui les dejo la simulacion en livewire del proyecto que finalmente monte en mi moto para aquellos que se aventuren a realizarlo tambien... Las fotos se las cuelgo luego ya que en este momento tengo la camara prestada... Una vez mas muchas gracias..
> 
> Una Pregunta? que debo hacerle a este circuito para ponerlo a funcionar en la moto de mi hermano que es de 6V???



hola!! muy bueno el circuito, mira, yo hace poco que estoy en el tema de los ledsy por lo poco que estoy entendiendo de lo que voy letendo por todo este foro lo que tenes que hacer es cambiarle las resistencias que tenes con los leds, para que te des mas o menos una idea la generalidad de los leds quew hay hoy en dia para iluminar son de 3.4v 20 ma pòr lo que tendrias que poner para tus 6v 1 led con una resistencia de 150 ohms y poner todos los leds en paralelo, la parte de los leds te tendria que quedar asi.






espero te sirva, y si alguien que seguro sabe mas que yo agradeceria si me corrige en lo que me haya equivocado, saludos


----------



## lya18

una pregunta cuantos leds con estas caracteristicas(3.5vcd a 20mA)puedo conectarle a una fuente de poder que entrega 13A, 250W max conectandolos a los 12vdc?


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Para 12V puedes conectar una hilera de una resistencia de 75 ohm con 3 LEDs en serie.
Para 13A puedes conectar 650 hileras.
En resumen puedes conectar 650 hileras de 3 LEDs, es decir, 650x3=1950 LEDs.

CHao.
elaficionado.


----------



## lya18

gracias elaficionado, y la resistencia de 75ohms como la pido?osea a cuantos watts? y  otra cosa elaficionado no es mejor conectar cada led con su debida resistencia e este caso una de 470ohm? bueno es mi sugerencia claro lo expongo aqui por aqui ay expertos saludos bye


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Todo depende de lo que tú decidas, cualquiera de las dos opciones está bien.




Sólo debes pedir una de resistencia de 75 ohmios de 1/8W ó 1/4 W ó 1/2W.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## lya18

porque en serie soporta 1950 leds? y en paralelo solo 650?disculpa mi ignorancia


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Ya que son 650 hileras de 3 LEDs en serie, es decir 650x3LEDs=1950 LEDs
Las 650 hileras resultan de dividir la corriente máxima de la fuente (13A) entre la corriente típica del LEDs (0.02A ó 20mA).

Las hileras pueden ser de:
1 LED con su resistencia limitadora
2 LEDs en serie con su resistencia limitadora
3 LEDs en serie con su resistencia limitadora

Como puedes notar el gráfico de arriba, como se puede conectar hileras de 3 LEDs e hileras de 1 LED (de manera similar se puede hacer hileras de 2 LEDs en serie, sólo tienes que calcular la resistencia limitadora para cada hilera).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## lya18

ok ahora si lo entendi gracias elaficionado, te comento que aka en mexico tenemos una tienda que se llama steren de electronica y ahi compre un proyecto de luces secuenciales(como el auto fantastico)y ya viene listo para armar bueno pues lo arme y me anda perfecto el detalle que lo que kiero hacer es conectar muchos led por canal (el secuencial trae 6 canales,pero solo se le puede conectar un led x canal)y compre aparte un transistor de potencia el TIP41C clave dela tienda Steren ¿crees que este me funcione para conectar varios leds?¿y si es asi cuantos podria conectar? saludos bye


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Si puedes poner el diagrama del circuito que compraste, tal vez pueda decirte como aumentar la cantidad de LEDs.
Aquí te dejo una manera de usar el auto fantástico con focos, que se pueden reemplazar con LEDs (no sé si coincide con el circuito que haz armado).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## lya18

mas o menos coincide,,, las instrucciones que trae el diagrama que arme dice que si uno kiere conectar mas leds (20 leds mas por canal en total 120leds)tenemos que agregar un BC548 http://www.steren.com.mx/catalogo/interior3.asp?pdto=BC548-B sustituyendo los leds, pero yo kiero conectar mas o menos como 200 leds por canal(jaja toy obsecionado con los leds)mira el diagrama lo tengo en mi trabajo una vez que vaya y lo tenga ala mano lo pongo para que veas como esta conectado¿crees que con el ULN2001N soporte 200 leds por canal?y otro favor elaficionado (claro si puedes y quieres,ojala y si)puedes hacerme este diagrama del proyecto que voy a poner(ya para imprimir en hojas de transferencia para hacer el pbc) desde aca un saludo y gracias por tus prontas respuestas bye


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

El Livewire viene con PCB Wizard, que sirve para hacer el PCB.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## lya18

ok gracias lo estoy checando


----------



## lya18

hola aqui estoy de nuevo con una pregunta elaficionado hice este proyecto que lo descargue de esta pagina y no me funciona lo conecto y solo prende un led lo desconecto y vuelvo a conectar y prende el otro pero no hace la funcion de estrobo ¿que sera lo que esta mal? o ¿yo habre hecho algo mal? pero no creo porque ya lo e revisado mil veces si solde algo mal y todo esta como lo indica el proyecto saludos


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Muestra el circuito para tener una mejor visión del mismo.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## lya18

ola elaficionado aki esta el proyecto del que te comentaba hace unas horas no me funciona pero creo ya encontre el problema creo es el capacitor yo le puse uno de 100uf y lleva uno de 1uf pero agradeceria que le echaras un vistazo y me des tu opinion


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Yo pondría el LED (+ resistencia) en el colector y así alimentarlo directamente desde el Vcc. Ésto te permite poder poner 2, 3 ó 4 LEDs en serie, ya que está alimentado desde el Vcc (se asume Vsat=0, para facilitar el cálculo de la resistencia de limitación).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## El forastero

Lya18:
        ando entrando poco en el foro y veo que tubiste problema con el circuito, que diseñe, me interesa saber al final si te resulto o no,.Yo lo tengo armado y anda, nose si va andar con tantos led como vos decis,. 
         Lo del bc548 lo decia para abaratar costos nada mas,  no es que va a tener mas potencia, bueno saludos.


----------



## lya18

ola el forastero y alaficionado cheque el circuito armado y mire que hice un error grandisimo conecte el 555 al revez a como lo muestra el  circuito(el de el forastero) esque lo estaba haciendo de rapido y creo fue eso que me distraì, pero lo desolde y lo volvi a poner correctamente pero igual sigue encendiendo un led y no parpadea y hace nada, creen que aya quemado el 555 y el 4017?si es asi pues esperare ahora que vaya a la ciudad donde solo hay tiendas electronicas.otra pregunta leyendo un poco me entere que al hacer este tipo de circuitos tiene uno que tener una pulsera antiestatica?cuando compres los componentes le mencione alde la tienda de electronica (prque mire que los traia en la mano sin pulsera antiestaica) y le dije si no se dañaban?y me dijo que no,que solo se dañan los cmos. espero respondan mis dudas como siempre lo han hecho y graciasmuchas gracias , en momento mas pongo el circuito de  secuencial de luces reversibles como lo mencione anterior mente en el mensaje #179 bye


----------



## lya18

ya lo hice el forastero pero hice mal las cosas como lo mencione en el mensaje #189 espero recibir mas ayuda para seguir realizando este proyecto siento haber preguntado en otro lugar de este foro sobre tu proyecto si me equivoco en algo porfavor diganme adios


----------



## El forastero

es la unica foto que pude bajar, no me lo permitia los requisitos, para gestionar archivos adjuntos, si las achicaba mas salian cortadas y no tiene sentido.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
El 555 deber estar malogrado.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## lya18

ok elaficionado gracias
cuando lo vuelva a intentar y me sale bien les aviso saludos


----------



## lya18

asi lo tengo conectado pero como te comento el 555 lo conecte al revez crees que ya se aya quemado tambien el 4017 porque lo conecto y esta un solo led encendido y cheko con el voltimetro y solo hay corriente en el canal1 bye

el forastero ya cheque el 555 y funciona perfectamente en realidad no se que hice mal voy a volver hacer una nueva placa para soldar nuevamente todos los componentes corrigo el anterior mensaje el unico led que enciende es el canal 2 y para que encienda el otro canal le puenteo un cable pero lo unico que hacen los dos leds es estar prendidos no titilan las tres veces(podrias subir otra foto pero la parte de atras de tu pbc?y un video como si puedes de como funciona tu estrobo?) bueno en estos momentos tengo algo de trabajo y no podre hacerlo en estos dias ya cuando vuelva a realizarlo te menciono como me fue nuevamente  adios saludos


----------



## El forastero

hola. aca va una foto del otro lado  fijate tiene algunas pistas salidas presta atencion de donde salen y mira si esta igual armado,.saludos


----------



## lya18

hola aki pongo las fotos de como me kedo ami pero lo revise y esta igual espero una lista de componentes que tal si en uno me equivoque


----------



## El forastero

hola 
      aca te digo   los componentes, 
       Las dos que estan en serie con el diodo led son de 680ohm.
       Las dos que estan en base son de 10k.
       Los 6 diodos son o 1n4004 o 1n4007 no cambia mucho. 
       2 diodos led
       1 capasitor electrolitico yo lo cambie le puse de 47micro faradio 25v.
       1 resistencia de 1K es la que esta serca del potenciometro.
       1 lm 555.
       2 TIP110 0 TIP112 en este caso no importa mucho.
       1  7812 regulador no tiene mucho sentido es simplemente para que no se pase de ese voltage.

       Fijate BIEN si no estan puesto al reves los led.
       la calidad de imagen no me permite ver  bien los colores de las resistencias que van a la base fijate si son de 10k.
       asegurate que  esten bien los tip 110 (quemado)
       asegurate que el cd4017b funcione
       asegurate  que el  lm555   funcione 
       asegurate que los 1n4004 funcionen correctamente. 
       asegurate de que le llegue tension al 555 y al 4017b.
       bueno espero que ande  espero repuesta saludos.
       el potenciometro que sea de 5kohm


----------



## lya18

ola el forastero te comento revisando el circuito esta todo bien solo que me atrevi a puentear un cable de tierra al #3 del 555 y prende el otro canal  entonces le puenteo rapidamente y prende uno y otro cada vez ke punteo y entonces pense que no a de servir el 4017b porque cambien el 555 el anterior que habia conectado alrevez(pensando ke al conectarlo al revez se habia quemado)y hace la misma funcion prender un solo led ahora que tenga tiempo voy a conseguir el 4017b y lo vuelvo a conectar y ya te comento cualquier novedad bye


----------



## El forastero

hola
        hace lo siguiente a la salida del 555 ponele un led con una resistencia en serie y fijate si prende y apaga,  de esa forma sabes si el 555 esta cumpliendo su funcion de reloj si es asi  esa parte del circuito esta bien. saludos


----------



## lya18

hola el forastero

ya hice lo que me indicaste y solo se queda encendido el led ¿entonces que sera?


----------



## lya18

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Los terminales R y S de los circuitos integrados deben estar coenctados a tierra.



disculpa elaficionado te ago esta pregunta sobre el mensaje #79 ¿a que te refieres con las terminales R y S?¿cuales y de que integrados son? saludos


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Mira este archivo "*flash_con_10_leds_por_canal_481.rar*" tiene el circuito en Livewire.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## El forastero

hola:
      entonces puede que ahi este el problema el 555 no esta haciendo la funcion de reloj esta alguna pista mal conectada. fijate compara el pcb en la parte del reloj (ne555) si estan bien echos los puentes. 
      proba a la pata 14 del cd4017b darle muchos pulsos manualmente para ver si encienden y apagan los led en forma intermitente.saludos


----------



## lya18

hola buenos dias elaficionado

sugiero tu ayuda...estoy a punto de haser las conexiones del circuito policia3 que publicaste en el mensaje #110, ya tengo la placa lista para perforar, mi duda es si ¿asi como esta hecha estara bien todas las conexiones necesarias para que funcione como lo indica el circuito policia3 en livewire?te pongo como me quedo para que veas y me digas si estoy bien, bueno es todo por el momento. me voy a dormir un poco xq son las 1:40am apenas llege de trabajar nos vemos mas al rato bye

ahh se me olvidaba algo como conecto este tipo de potenciometro http://www.steren.com.mx/catalogo/interior3.asp?pdto=101-50K ala placa xq es el que me dieron cuando pedi las piezas sino es mucho pedir explicame como si le explicaras a un niño de 10 años jaja osea en donde va la primera patita, la segunda y la tercera con detalles porfavor bueno ahora si creo que es todo bye


----------



## lya18

hola amigos les comento otra vez ya hice las conexiones en el pcb del archivo que copie de elaficionado policia3 les comento como lo hice abri el archivo en livewire le di en convertir en pcbwizar y asi quedo pongo las fotos abajo lo unico que modifique fue que no puse los leds ni las resistencias de los led, entonces cuando lo conecte a una fuente de 12v solo prende un led y no hace el efecto estrobo, porque?
pongo el material que utilize:
6 diodos 1n4007
2 resistencias de 1k
2 resistencias de 10k
2 BC548b
1 NE555N
1 4017
1 capacitor de 1uf 350v

y el potenciometro de 50k


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Publica o sube el archivo en Livewire (.lvw).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## lya18

hola

aki esta el archivo

saludos, bye


----------



## lya18

¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!jajaja estoy feliz ya heche andar el circuito que hizo el master  ¡¡elaficionado!! gracias a el  (policia3) me faltaba conectar la masa del 4017b (la pata 15)ahi dejo un video de como me quedo y unas fotitos jaja estoy feliz mañana nos ponemos en contacto porque sigo teniendo algunas dudas jaja nose asusten ya son menos que antes gracias (elaficionado sos un groso sabelo?


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Me alegro por ti.
Se ve bien en el video.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## lya18

hola
buen dia dominguero elaficionado
mis dudas son las siguientes:

el circuito que arme policia3(*gracias a ti*)¿cuantos leds(3.5v a 20mA) le puedo conectar teniendo en cuenta que tiene un transistor BC548b?
y mi otra pregunta es......
Quiero modificar el circuito policia3 sustituyendo el transistor BC548b por un Transistor de potencia Darlington NPN _TIP120_   mire en el datasheet y el TIP120 soporta corriente de 5A, entonces......¿cuantos leds(con estas caracteristicas,3.5v a 20mA) le puedo conectar en paralelo y tambien quiero saber cuantos se le pueden conectar en serie? bueno es todo por el momento 
saludos 
bye


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Todo depende del voltaje de trabajo ( 12V, por decir algo).
Puedes poner 3 LEDs en serie (calculas la resistencia limitadora), ahora tienes una hilera de 3 LEDs en serie + resistencia limitadora que consume 20mA ó 0.02A.
Suponiendo que tienes una fuente que te da 5A, eso quiere decir, que puedes tener 5A/0.02A = 250 hileras de 3 LEDs (o sea, 250x3 ), 750 LEDs.
Todo lo dicho se basa en que no hay pérdidas y todo es perfecto, que no es así siempre. Pero esto te una idea de más o menos la cantidad de LEDs.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## lya18

hola 
ok elaficionado lo tendre en cuenta
gracias otra vez 
estaremos en contacto saludos a todos que hacen posible esta pagina estoy muy agradecido
bye


----------



## lya18

hola el forastero
te comento que ya hice otro proyecto en el tema de: Led Estroboscopico Moto  un circuito que subio elaficionado y me anda de diez miralo tu mismo ya postie fotos y un video de como funciona esta en la pagina diez mensaje#198.
tu circuito(el que hice) lo estuve checando con mucho detalle y creo el mal esta en el TIP110(no pienses mal como novato yo lo hice mal jaja)lo conecte mal entonces ahi estaba el mal como desolde muchas veces algunas piezas la placa se estropeo, cuando tenga material nuevo voy a volver a intentar hacer tu circuito espero no volver a tener errores estamos en contacto gracias por tu tiempo saludos


----------



## lya18

hola amigos aqui nuevamente nose si sea lo correcto hacer esta pregunta aqui disculpen si me equivoco pero ¿alguien sabra hacer este secuencial de luces? 



 se ve muy impresionante no creen?
saludos 
bye


----------



## ixak1

Pues resulta que yo estoy armando el circuito similar, pero inicie con el NE555 solito y me funcionó, ahora que diseñé otro PCB sin el wizard no me funciona, tengo mucho tratando de ver que sucede antes de intentar el circuito completo usando el 4017, adjunto los archivos por si alguien con mas experiencia y sabiduria que yo puede darme algun consejo, tip o porque no marcar el error, aunque me gustaria saber por donde irle, el diseño del PCB que use para el NE555 es justo la parte del adjunto en el NE555, solo elimine el resto y acomode para que quedara |positivo|pata 3|negativo|  si esa parte no me funciona pues para que hacer todo el circuito completo y arruinar posiblemente el 4017 y los transistores 2N2222 ..   

Bueno, hay lo dejo por si tienen algun tip o algo XD, les agradeceria  por el bien de mis canas verdes jeje y mi autoestima . 




lya18 dijo:


> hola amigos aqui nuevamente nose si sea lo correcto hacer esta pregunta aqui disculpen si me equivoco pero ¿alguien sabra hacer este secuencial de luces? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HA4Urx1ymQU&annotation_id=annotation_336050&feature=iv se ve muy impresionante no creen?
> saludos
> bye



Estan usando un PIC 16f628..  si sabes programarlos los circuitos son mas sencillos (menos componentes mas efectos) pero son complejos, yo ando viendo de hacerme de un quemador de PICs y comprar un par para comenzar con algo sencillo ( apagar y prender un led ), ya eestado haciendo algunas pruebas en proteus pero es dificil XD. 
SALUDOS!


----------



## ngarciav

Hola me gustarÍa saber cuantos leds soporta un 4017 en cada canal y lo mismo para un 555??
Cual es lo maximo q puedo conectarle y se puede quemar si le coloco mas de lo normal?

Espero su respuesta


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

CD4017 no está diseñado para excitar LEDs, pero se le puede conectar LEDs (los LEDs son excitados con menos de 8mA).
Pero cada salida del 4017 puede activar un transistor, y éste excitar varios LEDs (dependiendo de la fuente de alimentación).

Acerca del 555 mira aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/senal-audioritmica-strobo-lm555-36558/

Espero que te dé una idea.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Mikepower

Saludos
Esta muy interesante la información de esta linea, yo recordando lo que aprendi en la Universidad arme un circuito y funciono de maravilla, agradezco sus aportes, ahora solo me falta aprender a subir videos para mostrarles como funciono... 
Saludos


----------



## Mikepower

Aqui esta el video del circuito que arme y como funciono 
saludos


----------



## ixak1

Mikepower dijo:


> Aqui esta el video del circuito que arme y como funciono
> saludos
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8kPXAaMt4dE



Orale ! quedó genial  me dejarias ver tu diagrama ? porq creo que tu no usaste el ne555, entonces, ¿que fue?


----------



## Mikepower

Gracias ixak1
En efecto no utilice el tan famoso 555, en realidad arme un circuito que encontre aqui mismo en esta linea, y es el publicado por elaficionado en la respuesta #2 de este mismo tema, ojala y tu lo puedas armar.
Saludos


----------



## lya18

hola elaficionado 
me surgieron unas dudas sobre esta respuesta que me resolviste: _https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f28/led-estroboscopico-moto-15038/index9.html#post402593_
osea que si conecto un led de 3.5v a 20mA  a 12v con su resistencia limitadora consume 20mA(suponiendo asi las caracteristicas del led),mi duda es esta: si conecto 3leds en serie con su resistencia a 12v estos 3leds siguen consumiendo solo 20mA?
    saludos


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Los elementos en serie consumen o soportan la misma corriente.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## lya18

muchas gracias elaficionado por aclarar mi duda

  saludos


----------



## lya18

hola amigos otra vez aki preguntando,  ¿¿¿cual de estos dos transistores soporta mas leds(y cuantos leds soportaria cada transistor con estas caracteristicas de leds: 3.2v a 20mA)Los transistores son: bc548 y el MPS2222A??? ago esta pregunta para decidirme cual poner en este circuito que desarrollo elaficionado(adjunto la imagen), les comento que ya lo tengo funcionando pero con dos transistores tip120 estos son algo caros por eso es que me estoy basando alos transistores antes mencionados porque son mas baratos y como quiero hacer otro circuito por eso es que pregunto.

  saludos


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Ese circuito puede ser modificado. Puedes poner los LEDs en serie, y tienes menos hileras de LEDs (menos corriente por el transistor).

Todo depende del cuántos LEDs (según el color) piensas usar para cada transistor. el voltaje de la fuente de alimentación.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## lya18

hola elaficionado 
le comento que no tengo problema por los leds ni con la fuente de alimentacion de echo tengo funcionando el circuito con leds en serie, unos 50 leds por canal(verde y azul, 3.2 a 20mA)con una fuente que entrega 10Amperes a 12v, mi unica duda era saber cuanto es lo que pueden soportar los transitores que antes mencione. esa es mi unica duda porque ya los cotize y son mas baratos que los transistores que estoy usando(tip120)solo estaba preguntando la comparacion y diferencia de los transistores y cuantos leds soporta cada transistor.
mirando en la hoja de datos segun el transistor bc548 soporta 100mA segun yo èste solo soportaria 5leds asumiendo que 5x20mA=100mA conectado a un voltaje de 12v serian 15leds en serie(5hileras de 3leds cada hilera).
y en el transistor MPS2222A soporta 600mA entonces asiendo cuentas o calculos 600/20=30  entonces este transistor soportaria la cantidad de 30leds y en serie serian 90leds(30 hileras de 3leds cada hilera) basandonos aque los leds trabajan a 3.2v a 20mA conectados a 12v, disculpa si te enrede o en algo estoy mal porque la verdad nose casi nada de electronica. ni saber desifrar lo que dicen las hojas de datos, por eso es que les preguntaba.

  saludos

pd.....de hecho ya me inscribi ala carrera de ing. en electronica del tecnologico de mi ciudad en sistema abierto(solo sabados)pero vamos en el primer semestre y solo estamos viendo teoria de etica y desarrollo humano jaja


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Debido a que el 4017 no da suficiente corriente para que un transistor pueda trabajar con 100mA, se debe usar 1 transistor darlington o un par en configuración.
te puedo sugerir el BC547 con el BD135 conectados como darlington para 500mA (25 hileras de 3 LEDs en serie). Para calcular la resistencia limitadora debe tener encuenta el voltaje colector emisor en saturación Vce_sat.

Rled = (Vcc - Vce_sat - n*Vled) / ILed
asume Vce_sat =1V

El BC 517 es un transistor darlington de 100mA y Vce_sat =1V.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## lya18

ok ya me quedo mas claro gracias elaficionado


----------



## lya18

hola elaficionado

ayer te comentaba de mi circuito strobo que realize gracias atu ayuda,te comento que lo tenia guardado ala interperie. entonces procedi a conectarle los led para su funcion pero mi sorpresa fue que solo un canal encendia y no asia el efecto strobo, se quedaba encendido todo el tiempo, como ese circuito ya lo tenia montado en una plaqueta soldado,no lo quise desoldar y me puse a realizar otro pero el la protoboard. en este me encendian los dos canales, pero un canal asiendo el parpadeo constante y encendiendo los leds muy bajito y en el otro canal los leds si encienden bien, pero fijos,aunque se les nota un muy rapido destello pero no como el strobo. ¿que es lo que estara mal?

aqui les dejo las imagenes de como es que estan en el livewire y de ahi los pase al pcbwizard

  saludos


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Primero prueba el 555.
Pon en la salida del 555 (terminal 3) un LED con su resistencia y regula la velocidad del parpadeo. a tú parecer.
Verificar el brillo del LED, conecta el LED con su resistencia a la fuente de alimentación y mira como brilla.
Prueba los transistores solos, debes conectar solo un transistor con una LED y su resistencia, pones el estremo libre de la resistencia de base a Vcc y el LED debe brillar, luego pones la resistencia de base a tierra y el LED debe apagarse.

Al final prueba el 4017, conecta un transistor  con un LED y su resistencia a un salida del 4017, le conectas el 555 al 4017 y LED debe parpadear más lentamente que el parpadeo del reloj (555).

No se me ocurre nada más que pueda decirte.

Suerte.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## electronic2009

Hola a todos.
Resulta que se me llego a la cabeza la idea de generar a la luz trasera de mi moto un parpadeo cada vez que accionara el freno trasero. "Por aca se les llama flasher", no se si este bien escrito pero es algo asi. El caso fue que yo opte por hacer un circuito oscilador con un 555 para generar el parpadeo. Y para controlar el encendido y apagado de la bombilla use un tip41 conectado a la salida del 555. Los primeros dias funcionó bien, al pasar el tiempo se fue deteriorando, los pulsos disminuyeron la frecuencia y hasta que el 555 dejo de funcionar. ¿Qué pudo haber pasado?. 
Cuando acciono el freno se cierra un contacto que energiza el circuito.


----------



## djwash

Buenas, puede que se haya dañado el 555 por alimentarlo directo a la tensión de la moto, podrias probar el 555 en otro circuito para ver si funciona, si esta dañado agrega al circuito un regulador de voltaje como 7809 y algunos capacitores para estabilizar la tensión, también podrias poner un diodo en serie con el circuito y un diodo polarizado inversamente, la "calidad" de la tension de algunas motos no es muy buena...


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Publica tu circuito.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## pispis22

Hola, disculpen tengo una pregunta, el circuito que cargo en este mismo tema *francoss83* en la respuesta #79, para realizar el montaje a una moto con una vateria de 12V es recomendable ponerle regulador de voltaje como el 7809 y mas o menos en que parte del circuito se deme poner, le agradesco la respuesta.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.




Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## pispis22

Gracias por la respuesta elaficionado, pero te realizo otra y espero que me disculpes, yo monte este circuito en la Protoboar como lo muestras hay pero tuve un problema y es con los dos condensadores de 10 y 100 uf, al cerrar todo el circuito los led no titilan como los muestra en el video de francoss83, titilan pero con una cadencia muy lenta y al girar las resistencias variables no aumentaba la cadencia para que titilaran mas rapido los led, entonces yo cambie los condesadores el de 10uf le puse uno de 1uf y al de 100uf lo cambie por uno de 47uf y en ese entonces si me funciono el circuito con la cadencia que yo queria y al girar las resistencias titilan los led mas rapido o lento deacuerdo como uno los gradue, sera que con esos condensadores hay forma de que se queme el circuito o funcionara bien por un tiempo.

Ademas yo no estoy utilizando Transistores BD135, sino transistores 2N3904 sera que influye en algo en el funcionamiento del circuito o es mejor que los cambie por los BD135.

Gracias por tu respuesta



Los condensadores son los que estan en las compuertas nand


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

El cambio de los condensadores no malogra nada.
Con respecto al transistor, el BD135 soporta más corriente que el 2N3904, pero para ese circuito está bien el 2N3904.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## pispis22

Gracias por tu repuesta elaficionado, me ha sido de gran ayuda para poder culminar el proyecto cuando tenga todo listo moto fotos o algún video para ver como quedo. gracias

si tengo cualquier otra duda no dudare a preguntar por este medio que me ha sido de gran utilidad para aprender más.

Pero ahora que lo pienso me puede colaborar con una cosa, como se cuantos led puedo colocar por cada salida, teniendo en cuanta el transistor 2N3904 que estoy utilizando y la batería es de 12 voltios de una moto, en este momento no me acuerdo de cuanto amperaje es, los led son de alta luminosidad blancos trasparentes, sé que hay una formula pero no me ha quedado muy claro como es para poder obtener el mayor brillo de los led y saber de cuanto son las resistencias limitadoras.

Gracias por la respuesta.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

La corriente generalmente es de 20mA ó 0.02A

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## djwash

Si no te quedo claro o no tenes ganas de hacer cuentas aca tenes algunas calculadoras online.

Para un led:

http://led.linear1.org/1led.wiz

Para varios led:

http://led.linear1.org/led.wiz


----------



## pispis22

Hola djwash, pero me puede dar una pequeña explicación como es que se utiliza la calculadora porque esto ingresando los valores como voltaje, 12v y más o menos la cantidad de led que pienso 6 pero me pide diodos de tensión directa, y no estoy utilizando y me arroja un erro.

Gracias por la Respuesta.


----------



## djwash

pispis22 dijo:


> Hola djwash, pero me puede dar una pequeña explicación como es que se utiliza la calculadora porque esto ingresando los valores como voltaje, 12v y más o menos la cantidad de led que pienso 6 pero me pide diodos de tensión directa, y no estoy utilizando y me arroja un erro.
> 
> Gracias por la Respuesta.



En "Source voltaje" es la tensión de alimentacion, en una moto o auto esta puede llegar a los 14V.

En "Diode forward voltage" es la tensión a la que trabaja el led digamos, varia segun el color, para los blancos suele ser de 3.2V.

En "Diode forward current" es la corriente a la que trabaja el led en mA (mili amperios), en blanco seria de 20mA, en rojo 50mA.

En la misma pagina esta al lado de cada cosa un signo de interrogación, haciendo click en él hay una descripción mas detallada de qué es cada cosa.

Dejo una pagina en donde puedes bajar datasheet de los leds mas comunes, seguro hay mas, pero yo los bajo de ahí, www.dled.com.ar

Saludos.


----------



## pispis22

Gracias *djwash*, voy a revisar si tengo alguna otra duda, escribo por este medio para que me colabores.

Gracias por la Respuesta


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Loa LEDs del mismo tipo (5mm ó 10mm) independientemente del color, la corriente típica es de 20mA.

Mira aquí: Ver el archivo adjunto 17005

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## djwash

Yo tomo como referencia los datasheet de los led que compro, de ahí que los colores rojo, amarillo, ambar, tienen parámetros eléctricos un tanto diferentes del resto.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Es cierto que hay que tomar en cuenta lo que dice el fabricante del LED que compramos, pero no podemos generalizar, y cuando no se tiene la información del fabricante, se usa la hoja de datos genéricos. La NTE es una empresa que vende reemplazos, es por eso que la uso cuando no hay la información de los LEDs.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## electronic2009

Hola nuevamente, se me había pedido que montara el circuito por el cuál hice la consulta, me demore un poco por cuestiones laborales pero haré un breve resumen para comentarles nuevamente mi inquietud.
Hice un circuito generador de pulsos para generar una luz intermitente en el stop de mi moto (luz trasera).
Una serie de pulsos generados con un 555 las inyectaba en un transistor el cual conmutaba la luz trasera con intermitencias cada vez que presiono el freno. El circuito funcionó bien durante determinado tiempo, hasta cuando simplemente dejó de funcionar, entonces decidí consultar con ustedes. Se me pidio que subiera el circuito y se me recomendó que regulara el voltaje de entrada al 555, aún no he hecho la regulación del ci 555 pero aquí les dejo el circuito para que si pueden le hechen un vistazo y me ayuden a mejorar su funcionamiento. 
El circuito es muy simple, depronto por eso falló, pero agradezco sus sugerencias para realizar algo de buena calidad.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Tu transistor no tiene carga, cuando se activa funciona como un corto circuito y termina por quemarse o malograrse.

Prueba esto, el transistor debe soportar la corriente que consume el foco o lámpara.



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## electronic2009

Amigo gracias por la ayuda, definitivamente cometí un gran error. Pero lo que me dejó de funcionar fué el 555, ¿Acaso fué producto de este error?. También probé el transistor (TIP41) y este si estaba funcionando correctamente.
Voy a usar un regulador como me aconsejaron y conectaré el bombillo como usted me indica y en estos días vengo y les cuento como me fué.
Gracias.

Amigo gracias por la ayuda, definitivamente cometí un gran error. Pero lo que me dejó de funcionar fué el 555, ¿Acaso fué producto de este error?. También probé el transistor (TIP41) y este si estaba funcionando correctamente.
Voy a usar un regulador como me aconsejaron y conectaré el bombillo como usted me indica y en estos días vengo y les cuento como me fué.
Gracias.



Otra cosa mas que se me estaba olvidando preguntar. El circuito debe comenzar a trabajar cada vez que presione el freno, se cierra un contacto lo que permite que llegue voltaje al circuito, entonces la luz trasera debe parpadear. ¿El daño del circuito puedo haber sido producto de esa conexión y desconexión de la energia de alimentación del circuito por presionar el freno repetidas veces?


----------



## djwash

Raro lo del 555...

Y tiene por que dañarse si lo conectas y desconectas repetidas veces...


----------



## electronic2009

El circuito nuevamente funciona de bien.
djwash, claro que entiendo que se dañe el 555 al desconectarlo en repetidas ocasiones y esa parte es la que mas quiero corregir, el freno de la moto no se cuantas veces lo pueda presionar, y este es el que me cierra los contactos para energizar el circuito, como evitar dañarlo cuando esto ocurra.
Gracias por su tiempo.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Conecta la fuente del 555 (pata 8) a los 12V de la moto (después del interruptor de encendido) y sólo conecta el reset (pata 4) al interruptor del freno (puedes poner una resistencia de 10K entre el reset y el interruptor del freno). De esta manera el 555 funciona solo cuando el reset está en 12V.

Chao.
elaficionado.


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## electronic2009

uyyy muchisimas gracias, voy a probarlo y les cuento que tal quedó.
Gracias nuevamente, tienes 10 jeje.


----------



## ixak1

Hola, una disculpa por revivir el tema después de años de olvidado, igual no quise abrir otro nuevo para concentrar toda la información en un solo post. 
La duda que tengo; adjunto un diagrama, y e hecho algunas pruebas con pulsos con el 555 y con el 4017, con varios de hecho, creo entonces no se que puedo estar haciendo mal por que el problema es que el 4017 no "cuenta" tal ves estoy mandando mal los pulsos ? tal ves. bueno la primera parte, con el 555 si la tengo bien. pero no estoy muy seguro pues ya probé varios 4017 con distintas salidas para ver si prende un led en uno o en otro ( descartando los transistores 2n2222 ) ..  bueno acepto sugerencias. recomendaciones etc, de antemano gracias!. 







En los prox días la pongo en el servidor de la pagina.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

No se ve el circuito.
Sube el circuito usando *Más Opciones -> Subir Archivo*

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## ixak1

Si, lo había olvidado muchas gracias !



y entonces, en la simulación si hace 3 destellos cada led, pero ya armado en protoboard o en pcb no, todo prende al ritmo del primer led jeje. tambien hice prueba retirando los transistores y diodos y colocando un led ( con su resistencia ) en la salida 2 y de igual forma en la salida 8 ( por ejemplo ) y sigue igual, aun que lo que yo esperaba es que prendiera uno, lo apage  y luego el otro.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

No sé que decirte, ya que,puedo ver cono está conectado tu circuito.

Te dejo esta imagen con el numero de las patas o terminales del 4017, el Vcc es la pata 16, y tierra es la pata 8.





Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## ixak1

Ok, creo que ya se cual es mi error, en la pata 8 di por hecho el negativo. el Vcc lo conecte ( pin 16 ) pero si me falto el pin 8 muchas gracias, soluciono y comento. gracias !!


----------



## ixak1

Sigo haciendo algo mal ? no se fijen en la posición de los diodos ahí, esos en el PCB ya estan bien colocados.

Ver el archivo adjunto lucesitas.rar


ahí hay un rar con el archivo de pcb wizard =).


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Tal vez el 4017 está malogrado, te sugiero que uses un porta circuito integrado, de manera que no necesitas soldar el 4017, ya que los circuito integrado Cmos son muy sensibles y frágiles cuando se le manipula, sobre todo cuando se suelda. Si le introdudes una señal y el circuito integrado no está alimentado se malogra.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## ixak1

Si de hecho lo tengo así con un zocalo para poderlo cambiar. como ves el pcb ? alguna recomendación ?  soy principiante. 
Muchas gracias =).


----------



## orlyyan

hola tengo el siguiente diagrama quiero saber hasta cuantos led puedo colocar el sistema lo instalare en una moto. por el momento he colocado 12 pero quiero saber como colocar 12 leds mas en color azul y que alterne el encendido con los leds rojos saludos

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/dudas-sobre-integrado-555-a-58749/index5.html aqui estan los diagamas


----------



## gustavo92

hola colegas, me uno a este tema para saber q tipo de circuito audioritmico puedo armar para focos de 12 volt 55 watts! ya q todos los audioritmicos q vi son para led. desde ya muchas gracias x su ayuda


----------

